# Awake(Nihilum) futsch x.X?



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

Joah, entweder ich bin blind oder nur schlecht informiert :-)

Kann mir evtl irgendjemand sagen was mit besagtem Paladin der Gilde Nihilum ist?
Nichtmehr auf der Hp auffindbar, nicht im Dkp und auch nicht im Member lineup,geschweige den im Arsenal :O

Daher die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddream (23. Februar 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> Joah, entweder ich bin blind oder nur schlecht informiert :-)
> 
> Kann mir evtl irgendjemand sagen was mit besagtem Paladin der Gilde Nihilum ist?
> Nichtmehr auf der Hp auffindbar, nicht im Dkp und auch nicht im Member lineup,geschweige den im Arsenal :O
> ...




Puh keine Ahnung was da los ist aber ich meine warum sollte da nicht auch mal einer aussteigen? Ich mein gesund is so intensiv WoW spielen auch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (23. Februar 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> Joah, entweder ich bin blind oder nur schlecht informiert :-)
> 
> Kann mir evtl irgendjemand sagen was mit besagtem Paladin der Gilde Nihilum ist?
> Nichtmehr auf der Hp auffindbar, nicht im Dkp und auch nicht im Member lineup,geschweige den im Arsenal :O
> ...




evtl gebruach von namen change ^^


----------



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Puh keine Ahnung was da los ist aber ich meine warum sollte da nicht auch mal einer aussteigen? Ich mein gesund is so intensiv WoW spielen auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nja aber awake?   ne :-) der gehört zum Inventar zudem is'er Raidleiter


edit:
warum sollte er seinen Namen ändern wollen?! :-) is doch schließlich mit dem berühmt geworden


----------



## Denami (23. Februar 2008)

vieleicht hat er ja aufghört und alles gelöscht

mfg ICH


----------



## Tschazera (23. Februar 2008)

Vllt. Namen umgeändert weil er jeden Tag X mal angelabert wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

Kann ich mir nicht denken, den das ist nicht erst seit gestern so :-) sondern geht schon über Jahre


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

Vllt. Acc Hack ;-)


----------



## cM2003 (23. Februar 2008)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...don&n=Awake
Da isser noch 

Naja vom 7. Februar... Aber interessiere mich ehh nicht für andere Gilden, i.d.R.


----------



## Derrty (23. Februar 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Puh keine Ahnung was da los ist aber ich meine warum sollte da nicht auch mal einer aussteigen? Ich mein gesund is so intensiv WoW spielen auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Alter die haben alle ne arbeit, manche von denen studieren sogar. 
Die spielen warscheinlich nicht mal halbsoviel wie du.

Das sind alles nur vorurteile, die durch neid von BESCHHH...eidenen spielern kommen die in shattrath iwo rumlungern, in einer Gilde sind die eh nix macht und mit einer random reingeht, oder euer Raidleader schafft es nicht die nötige disziplin im raid aufzubringen.

Schau dir doch mal bitte das video von curse an. 

Hier schau dir das video an und sag mir wie die equipt sind.

Fast niemand außer ein paar DD, MT healer und MT sind full epic. Da renntn jäger mit dem eisspär von SLabby. Der eine schami mitn pulsierenden schild... 

Nihilum hat schon vor WoW zusammen gespielt. Die kennen sich alle recht gut. Vl nicht im RL aber alle bringen die disziplin mit im raid das zu machen was der leader sagt. Und das ist bei fast keiner gilde der fall.


----------



## Jembon (23. Februar 2008)

dumme frage - aber wieso kann der bei verzauberung skill 377 haben?Oo


----------



## Shadowelve (23. Februar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> dumme frage - aber wieso kann der bei verzauberung skill 377 haben?Oo



Glaube Blutelfen können VZ bis 380 lernen, wie Draeneis Juwelenschleifen bis 380 skillen können.


----------



## Seacore (23. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Glaube Blutelfen können VZ bis 380 lernen, wie Draeneis Juwelenschleifen bis 380 skillen können.


wollt ich auch grad sagen


----------



## Fruchtgummi (23. Februar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> dumme frage - aber wieso kann der bei verzauberung skill 377 haben?Oo



Blutelf


----------



## Jembon (23. Februar 2008)

ok, ty^^ naja, mein zwerg is eh überimba^^


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (23. Februar 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/user/1/


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

lol ehmm nur so btw bei mir is awake noch inne gilde !


----------



## bny' (23. Februar 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Alter die haben alle ne arbeit, manche von denen studieren sogar.
> Die spielen warscheinlich nicht mal halbsoviel wie du.
> 
> Das sind alles nur vorurteile, die durch neid von BESCHHH...eidenen spielern kommen die in shattrath iwo rumlungern, in einer Gilde sind die eh nix macht und mit einer random reingeht, oder euer Raidleader schafft es nicht die nötige disziplin im raid aufzubringen.
> ...



Ohje, ohje, du regst dich ja auf, als hätte er was gegen deine Mama gesagt...der Wahnsinn :O


----------



## tximista (23. Februar 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Ohje, ohje, du regst dich ja auf, als hätte er was gegen deine Mama gesagt...der Wahnsinn :O



stimmt. der hat nix gegen deine mum gesagt .einer postet sachlich und relativ harmlos und du erzählst einen mist und greifst ihn an. mädel werd erwachsen und/oder get a life. gehirn hilft auch. muss man aber benutzen!


----------



## Huntergottheit (23. Februar 2008)

awake hat die gilde mit kungen gegründet,glaube wohl kaum das er raus ist xD


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Februar 2008)

tximista schrieb:


> stimmt. der hat nix gegen deine mum gesagt .einer postet sachlich und relativ harmlos und du erzählst einen mist und greifst ihn an. mädel werd erwachsen und/oder get a life. gehirn hilft auch. muss man aber benutzen!



Könntest Du es in Deiner Karriere als "Diskussionspartner" bei genau diesen 2 Postings belassen? Würde hier ungemein helfen. Denn (Zitat): "gehirn hilft auch. muss man aber benutzen!" Trifft bei Dir leider nicht zu (was das Besitzen bzw. Nutzen betrifft).

Bimmbamm


----------



## gamma0815 (23. Februar 2008)

Mmm mal ganz ehrlich - wen interessiert Nihilum? Ich finde es einfach grauenvoll wie extrem der Fanatismus unter manchen WoW Spielern ausartet :/
Mich interessiert nur meine eigene Gilde und Freunde in Bezug auf WoW, ich kann es nicht verstehen wieso viele ein derartiges Theater um andere Gilden veranstalten, egal wie 'erfolgreich' sie in einem SPIEL sind.

Na ja, jedem das seine.

Viel Spaß beim daddeln

mfg Gamma


----------



## Browny2000 (23. Februar 2008)

wollt ihr nich selber lieber kara clearen als auf andere zu zeigen ?xD


----------



## Révera (23. Februar 2008)

Muqq der shadow priest wird auch schon lange net mehr dort angezeigt^^

kA wieso?!^^


----------



## LingLing85 (23. Februar 2008)

Soviel zum Thema "nicht auffindbar":

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...don&n=Awake


----------



## Shadowelve (23. Februar 2008)

Also so wie es aussieht ist Awake noch immer Mitglied von Nihilum. Wäre für die Gilde auch ein herber Rückschlag wenn er gehen würde, schliesslich ist er Raidleiter und kümmert sich um die ganze Promotion, Interviews etc etc.
Um den Hype um Nihilum kann ich nur sagen, ich sehe nichts falsches dran wenn Leute mit Ihnen fiebern und sich um sie interessieren. Bruce Willis findet ja auch Nicoals Cage als Schauspieler gut, obwohl er selber Filme macht. Warum kann also ein WoW zocker nicht fan von einem anderen WoW zocker sein?

Naja, jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2008)

Ob irgendein "Awake" von irgendeiner was auch immer Imba Gilde da noch drin ist oder nicht oder umgefallen und ausgelaufen ist..... ey???


----------



## Lewa (23. Februar 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> Joah, entweder ich bin blind oder nur schlecht informiert :-)
> 
> Kann mir evtl irgendjemand sagen was mit besagtem Paladin der Gilde Nihilum ist?
> Nichtmehr auf der Hp auffindbar, nicht im Dkp und auch nicht im Member lineup,geschweige den im Arsenal :O
> ...


wieso willste das denn wissen?


----------



## Moronic (23. Februar 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> Joah, entweder ich bin blind oder nur schlecht informiert :-)
> 
> Kann mir evtl irgendjemand sagen was mit besagtem Paladin der Gilde Nihilum ist?
> Nichtmehr auf der Hp auffindbar, nicht im Dkp und auch nicht im Member lineup,geschweige den im Arsenal :O
> ...



Reissack in China umgefallen....


----------



## Megamage (23. Februar 2008)

JA das passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arabelle (23. Februar 2008)

Dann möchte ich mal versuchen, etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
Als ich die Nacht den Startpost gelesen hatte, setzte ich mich hin und googelte mal ein bissel

"Awake + Nihilum" - auf Seiten mit dtsch. Sprache zu suchen -> und bekam unter anderem folgenden Link:

http://www.mousesports.com/de/forum/thread/41912/

Hier möchte ich speziell auf dem 6.Beitrag verweisen, geschrieben von mousesports|mo



> die ehrliche und simple erklärung: john "awake" milburn kicked from nihilum !
> 
> fragt nicht nach erklärungen, ihr wisst ja, sowas bleibt eh immer intern.
> 
> ...


Dass Awake noch im eventuell im Arsenal zu finden ist, hat nichts zu bedeuten - einige Ex-Mitglieder der Gilde in der ich bin, sind auch immer noch lt.Arsenal in selbiger zu finden -> Aktualisierungsproblem...


Viele Grüße


----------



## Verdugo (23. Februar 2008)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...don&n=Awake

also ich hab ihn im arsenal gefunden p.p


----------



## Schlagetot (23. Februar 2008)

Ich stehe im Arsenal zum beispiel unter zwei Gilden, obwohl ich seit Wochen gewechselt hab.
Naja, Fans gibts zu allem und jedem. Ich hab auch einen gewissen respekt vor Leuten die so effizient gut spielen, selbiges Gild auch für den ein oder anderen Musiker, schauspieler und sonnst was alles. Ich denke das ist normal und ist solange es im rahmen bleibt auch kein Problem. 
Soange man nicht anfängt sich für das Privatleben irgendwelcheer Leute zu interesieren oder sich das Zimmer mit Postern volkleistert (na wer von euch hat nen verwarcraftetes Zimmer?^^) gehört das halt dazu.


----------



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

-bitte löschen-


----------



## IchbinArzt (23. Februar 2008)

Der spielt jetzt lieber Hello Kitty - Der große Inselspaß....

^^


----------



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

Arabelle schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal versuchen, etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
> Als ich die Nacht den Startpost gelesen hatte, setzte ich mich hin und googelte mal ein bissel
> 
> "Awake + Nihilum" - auf Seiten mit dtsch. Sprache zu suchen -> und bekam unter anderem folgenden Link:
> ...




Ich danke dir für den Post :-) so ziemlich der einzig hilfreiche und nützliche ;-) Ich hatte die Nacht einfach keine Nerven mehr dafür :-) danke das du das gemacht hast.

so und @ rest:
Nein ich bin nicht fanatisch oder Nihilum geil oder mit geht einer ab wenn ich Videos von Nihilum sehe und ja ich hab rl und ne ich bin nicht 13,14,15 whatever...

Aber krass find ichs schon das ich hier gleich abgestempelt werde :-) Thanx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur weil Ich gefragt habe was mit einem der WoW-Urgesteine passiert ist?! :-) echt lächerlich


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Puh keine Ahnung was da los ist aber ich meine warum sollte da nicht auch mal einer aussteigen?



Die dort aussteigen haben wenigstens doch mal erkannt in was für einer Klappsmühlen Gilde sie da sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fürs aufwachen


----------



## liQudzr (23. Februar 2008)

Ja Arabelle hat schon alles zu dem Thema gesagt und auf den Post von Mo verwiesen, wollte auch schon früher hier schreiben, meine Inet-Connection hat mir aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht *einerundemitleid*.

Im Nihilum Forum gibt es natürlich auch die Antwort auf die Frage.

@Dwarf: 


> Aber krass find ichs schon das ich hier gleich abgestempelt werde :-) Thanx victory.gif
> 
> Nur weil Ich gefragt habe was mit einem der WoW-Urgesteine passiert ist?! :-) echt lächerlich



Einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

liQ / Nihilum.eu


----------



## Mulukukku (23. Februar 2008)

Awake? Den kennen bestimmt 80 % aller WoW Spieler.
Ich hab mal n pic von dem gesehen.
Solche Augenringe wie der hat MUSS sein Char einfach "Awake" heissen.

MfG Mulukukku


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Mulukukku schrieb:


> Awake? Den kennen bestimmt 80 % aller WoW Spieler.



Da liegst Du aber falsch,den kennen vielleicht Kinder aber 99% zu Recht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shandad (23. Februar 2008)

Der is doch noch in der Gilde wie imma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Boradar1 (23. Februar 2008)

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind ^^ Also Nihilum Kann mir wer mal sagen was mit Rulah passiert is wenn das jemand weiß iwie is der im Arsenal nich mehr da Namen geändert ?? jezz is da ason dummer schurke der so heißt hat da wer ne ahnuing ??


----------



## frozentires (23. Februar 2008)

mhh naja hello_moto_15 riesen fangirl aber kein plan wie man nen deff skillt ... aber das beste war das wort studenten .... bin selber einer aber hab genug freizeit also laber kein dünnes skill ertmal richtig du pan ... 

2. warum soll es nicht andere Gilden geben die besser sind egal wie wo wann ... es gibt 1000 davon ...

nihilum & schneesturm ist sowas wie zbs. die klitschkow  und milchschnitte ......

aber naja kann man nix machen gibt ja genug fangirls .....


----------



## corliote (23. Februar 2008)

ein sack reis ist in chiana umgefallen und jetzt??


----------



## Scárfáce123 (23. Februar 2008)

corliote schrieb:


> ein sack reis ist in chiana umgefallen und jetzt??


wo liegt chiana genau ?


----------



## Deathsoull (23. Februar 2008)

Omg Awake...

Bubble Homestone xD


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> wo liegt chiana genau ?


 genau ein klick entfernt im www


----------



## Bishop-1980 (14. März 2008)

höchst. uninteressant


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Bishop-1980 schrieb:


> höchst. uninteressant


Und Du hast den Thread nur ausgegraben, um mal eben zu bemerken, daß Du das Thema höchst uninteressant findest?
Ist es nicht irgendwie paradox es dann von Seite x wieder nach vorne zu holen?
Gratulation - im Moment bist Du mein Favorit für den Titel "Necroposter der Woche". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gratulation - im Moment bist Du mein Favorit für den Titel "Necroposter der Woche".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm 23.02.2008, 01:55 - der echte Necro würde keinen Thread unter einem halben Jahr Vergessenheit nehmen. Wenn dann isser der Noobnecro der Woche^^


----------



## ormord (14. März 2008)

wenn ihr das so scheiße findet warum antowrtet ihr dann auch noch drauf?
Das doch genauso hirnlos...


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

ormord schrieb:


> wenn ihr das so scheiße findet warum antowrtet ihr dann auch noch drauf?
> Das doch genauso hirnlos...


Um den Leuten den spiegel vorhalten zu können, muss man das nunmal machen.
Er hätte es ja sonst nicht bemerkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

ormord schrieb:


> wenn ihr das so scheiße findet warum antowrtet ihr dann auch noch drauf?
> Das doch genauso hirnlos...


Punkt a) Um demjenigen zu verstehen zu geben, daß Necroposting nonsens ist
Punkt b) Hab ich behauptet das Thema wäre uninteressant?
Punkt c) Im Moment ist der Thread durch das Necroposting eh wieder auf Seite 1 oben, macht also keinen Flaus aus.


----------



## helljoe (14. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Glaube Blutelfen können VZ bis 380 lernen, wie Draeneis Juwelenschleifen bis 380 skillen können.



Es sind 385 Skill, Stichwort Rassenfähigkeit


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> [...]
> Punkt c) Im Moment ist der Thread durch das Necroposting eh wieder auf Seite 1 oben, macht also keinen Flaus aus.



/push   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (14. März 2008)

interessant das ganze geflame hier zu sehn...vor allem das unqualifizierte gelaber von den meisten hier...

Der Begriff Community is euch aber schon noch geläufig, oder?


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

The_Rugbywarrior schrieb:


> interessant das ganze geflame hier zu sehn...vor allem das unqualifizierte gelaber von den meisten hier...


Inwiefern unterscheidet sich Dein unqualifizierter Flame davon?


----------



## MoeMT384 (14. März 2008)

Ich hab Awake seinen Charakter abgekauft, ihn umbenannt und weiterverkauft... mit hohem Gewinn. 

MfG
Moe

p.S.: A big "WHO CARES?"


----------



## Böngchen (14. März 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...Nihilum&p=1

hat sich wohl umbenannt in "Gd", hab zumindest bis heute nie jemand gesehn der so heisst bei Nihilum.

MfG


PS: oder vielleicht is es auch Johnnyr


----------

